

Ask HN: How would you reach to your first 1000 users if you were quora/reddit - ou

How does website like quora or reddit would get their first 1000 or 10k users. Quora at least have features, where friends invite other friends, so it may have ripple effect. However reddit even doesn't have that. So how and where will these guys advertise.<p>I have been told that a good way reach users is to first identify them, see what websites they visit and then reach out to them though those websites. However its unclear to me that how would you reach user through other websites. Would you write link to you websites in comments of other website? Wouldn't that generate negative PR. E.g. quora knows that their users go to ask.com or yahoo/google answers, how would quora attract user from them to their website.<p>I also have some startup idea where user users generate some content and other discuss it. However its extremely unclear to me that how I would reach my first few users.
======
georgemcbay
Fake it til you make it:

[http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/06/reddit-founders-
made...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/06/reddit-founders-made-
hundreds-of-fake-profiles-so-site-looked-popular/)

~~~
ou
It good for bootstrapping content, but how would that fetch users. If user
come to your website, then he may stick around because finds lots of other
fake user.

However, that wouldn't bring user who don't know that your website even
exists.

~~~
joshschreuder
SEO and marketing then. There's plenty of resources around which discuss how
to get users to your site, how you keep them there is through good content and
a reason to come back.

~~~
ou
Can you please point me to some of links or HN article please.

~~~
joshschreuder
Try these:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1176294>

<http://www.seomoz.org/beginners-guide-to-seo>

